
Ask HN: Should I care about “smart” seed money? - marchatwork
My startup is about to close its seed round ($700K) with a brand-new fund. This fund has typically invested in areas outside of startup funding and they&#x27;re willing to take on the entire round. How concerned should I be that it isn&#x27;t necessarily &quot;smart&quot; money?
======
tixocloud
If the startup has all the expertise necessary to execute, then it’s less of a
concern. However, it’s still a bit of missed opportunity to bring onboard
someone who can actually help. What are the objectives of the fund?

